# scarred



## soinluv (Nov 24, 2012)

My boyfriend and I have talked about marriage. And honestly I cant see my life without him. However I often think about his 5 children from 4 different women. As of right now he is not on child support for any of them. And we very rarely ever get to see or spend time with any of them. I am worried that one day there will probally be some support issues brought up. I dont even have to add it up...smh. I know back child support alone will kill. I know my family will be affected by this one way or another. But I guess my question is: If we get married can they come after my money????


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't marry him.

He's not even responsible with his penis, let alone money.

Don't do it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Oooh. Wait till he does have to pay and he will. Wow, what a bill he will get.

Good luck.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you KIDDING? 

You seriously think that you matter to a man who not only screws around so much that he gets a handful of women pregnant, but he also 'can't be bothered' to use a condom and, on top of that, FEELS NO RESPONSIBILITY for the children he spawned?

You must really have NO self esteem.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

turnera said:


> Are you KIDDING?
> 
> You seriously think that you matter to a man who not only screws around so much that he gets a handful of women pregnant, but he also 'can't be bothered' to use a condom and, on top of that, FEELS NO RESPONSIBILITY for the children he spawned?


Just how long have you been with this BF who has 5 kids to 4 different MOMs and thinks nothing of seeing them or paying for their welfare? How does he even get away with that, unless he is not working himself?

Seriously, how can one look at a man in this sort of mess with this baggage of screwin' 'em & leavin' 'em ....and even entertain he could make decent husband material ?? 

As Turnera said... ARE YOU KIDDING ??


----------

